# What kind of doves are these?



## yeahlauren (Aug 17, 2008)

the husband:










the wife:










I bought this pair of doves from a pet store yesterday for $10. They said they were a mated pair and had a baby a few months ago. They had 2 eggs with them, but I don't think they're fertile. They're both pretty tame and adorable. The female only had a couple tail feathers, which were broken, so I pulled them out. They're both molting anyway. I haven't named them yet. Any suggestions? What kind are they?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They're both Ringneck doves, just different colors 
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html

I'd say the male is a tangerine pearl and the hen looks more like ash but it could be a mixed color (there's more combinations than the ones just on that site).

They're both really pretty though!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becky is quite right .. they are Ringneck doves. Good on you for adopting them. They make wonderful pet birds.

The feathers are in very poor condition and from more than just molting. You'll need to let them molt out and see .. I'll bet they will be gorgeous after that.

Are you good on housing, food, meds and such?

Terry


----------



## yeahlauren (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeah, I have everything for them, except good food. They were feeding them finch food. Tomorrow, I am going to go get them a good mix, but for now they have finch food. 

I have been wanting some doves for a while, but never see any in my area. I couldn't pass them up since they were kinda pitiful and only $10!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Along with food you could try find them some grit. It's good for them and although they can live without it, I've noticed my birds always looked better when they had it. Helps them digest their food better and gives them calcium


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

yeahlauren said:


> the husband:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have one in flock exactly the same,she is a recent addition,smaller and slimmer than a average pigeon so i surmised she was a dove,she has exactly the same kind of markings and colour as the pics,i too wondered what type she was,i will try and get pics up to compare(having problems putting pics up at teh minute but will persevere,)they are so sweet btw


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

top one looks close to my orange pearls, can't tell much about the second one Jim


----------



## yeahlauren (Aug 17, 2008)

I have grit for them, too, as we have other birds in the house who use it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeahlauren said:


> I have grit for them, too, as we have other birds in the house who use it.


cute birdies, glad you got them....they may like a bath...and Im sure with your care they will have healthy feathers soon...I would not let them hatch anything soon as to give them time to get in better condition..that is if you even thought of hatcing any.....you can get dummy eggs to replace the real ones...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

And if possible, get them checked up by a vet. Being in a pet store is very traumatic for doves and they could need worming, or treatment for many things.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Good for you adopting these lovely little doves. Just thought I would mention that finch seed is not bad at all for doves. I know a vet told us years ago to feed a dove we had finch and parakeet seed - but a good quality. We use Kaytee.

I think the Kaytee Dove Mix is very good and could be used with the finch seed along with some safflower seed and of course some grit. They also like chopped kale a couple of times a week.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful doves there. Petsmart seems to carry that dove seed mix, but I can't find one at Petco. I also don't find any pigeon grit on those stores. It is sad that only feedstore seems to carry pigeon stuff.


----------



## yeahlauren (Aug 17, 2008)

I couldn't find any dove mix at the 3 places I looked so far, but I did find a pigeon mix at a feed store. I'll mix that and the finch food together and that should be okay. They apparently decided to abandon their eggs.


----------



## Iommi (Nov 3, 2008)

How strange. They're deffo Ringnecks, but I'm only used to seeing wild ones. They come to my garden all the time!


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

what a adorable looking Doves. 

Lucky birds , you going to love them a bunch.

Nell


----------



## Owlskeeper (Nov 5, 2008)

The first one is a tangerine pearl and the second one appears to be and ash not enough orange to be tangerine.
That could be father and daughter and it takes 18 days for eggs to hatch if you think they are infertile remove them.
you can candle dove eggs just like they do chicken eggs with a little mag light in a dark room.
I buy 50lbs of mixed bird seed at walmart and add 7lbs of safflower to that. I raise tangerine pearl and tangerine pied and 5 other varieties.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Becky is right*



MaryOfExeter said:


> They're both Ringneck doves, just different colors
> http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html
> 
> I'd say the male is a tangerine pearl and the hen looks more like ash but it could be a mixed color (there's more combinations than the ones just on that site).
> ...


One is tangerine pearl and the other probably ash. Orange pearl is very similar but the head and neck are more orange than purplish which makes this one tangerine pearl.

Bill


----------

